# Food problem for Collie lab X



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi there,

Reba is a collie lab x (dad working collie; Mum collie lab X) so I'm guessing reba is more Collie??
We were feeding her royal canin and on lots of advice changed her because of the high grain content in the food. She is now on Orijen which I think is very high protein and rich. Other thing is I think she is very greedy and loves this food and would eat 10 bowls of it if we set it down for her.....
We are giving her 300g a day divided into 3 meals, she is 14.5 weeks, and just under 10kg I think, though need her weighed properly. We also give some fresh chicken (cooked) as treat when lead trainng twice a day, and have just started with 2 pizzle sticks a day. As I write this it seems far too much for her but really don't know
I'm posting in this section becasue I really want breed specific advice, though obviously Reba is a cross. I thought I read somewhere that Collies don't tolerate a rich diet.
Love the Orijen in that it has lead to a much calmer pup, but don't want that at the expense of her physical wellbeing.

Help please!

Gavs


----------

